# [Installation]Mise en place RAID install gentoo

## DuF

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer Gentoo sur un nouvel ordinateur en utilisant le RAID Bios (je sais c'est du simple RAID logiciel) pour faire du RAID-1 sans utiliser LVM.

Lors de la phase d'installation, je bloque sur les commandes suivantes : 

```
livecd dev # mdadm --create /dev/md1 /dev/sd[ab]1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2

mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sda1: Device or resource busy

mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy

mdadm: create aborted

```

Voici ce que j'ai comme table de partitions actuellement sur sda et sdb :

```
livecd dev # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000203804160 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xea86c3de

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           9       72261   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2              10         141     1060290   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda3             142      121601   975627450   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xef735f60

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1           9       72261   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2              10         141     1060290   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb3             142      121601   975627450   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

J'ai bien la présence dans /dev/mapper de mon volume RAID : 

```
livecd dev # ls -l /dev/mapper/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 May 19 05:06 control -> ../device-mapper

brw-r----- 1 root disk 253, 0 May 19 05:06 isw_ecdicdiccb_RAIDvol

```

Et voici ce que renvoi la commande mdstat : 

```
livecd dev # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] 

unused devices: <none>

```

Je suis bien entendu preneur de toute aide sur le sujet.

Là j'avoue que je sèche un petit peu....

A titre d'info, le contrôleur est un chipset Intel ICH10r.

Et j'ai oublié aussi l'info suivante : 

```
livecd dev # fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_ecdicdiccb_RAIDvol 

Disk /dev/mapper/isw_ecdicdiccb_RAIDvol: 1000.2 GB, 1000201129984 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121600 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xea86c3de

                             Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mapper/isw_ecdicdiccb_RAIDvol1   *           1           9       72261   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/mapper/isw_ecdicdiccb_RAIDvol2              10         141     1060290   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/mapper/isw_ecdicdiccb_RAIDvol3             142      121601   975627450   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

Par avance merci.

DuF

----------

## novazur

Je ne suis pas connaisseur, mais un truc m'interpelle tout de même.

Si tu veux faire un raid bios (raid logiciel ok) pourquoi utiliser mdadm ?

Tu es sur que tes disques ne sont pas déjà considérés comme liés par le bios, auquel cas tu n'aurait rien à faire logiciellement ?

Sinon, quel serait l'intéret du raid bios si c'est pour devoir tout se taper au niveau de la couche logicielle de l'os ?

Vraiment, ça me laisse perplexe...

----------

## DuF

T'as entièrement raison, à force de lire des articles je viens de comprendre cette nuance.

Mais en fait je ne faisais que suivre bêtement les docs d'installation Gentoo :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Onboard_RAID

Mais maintenant c'est clair et le soft raid est différent du raid inclus dans un bios. D'ailleurs, après discussions avec Geekount je crois que je vais oublier le BIOS Raid  :Smile: 

----------

## novazur

Content d'avoir pu te forcer à éclaircir ces points  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

J'aurai mieux fait de regarder avant d'acheter la carte mère, car dans le doute j'avais pris avec le contrôleur, au final il ne me servira pas  :Smile: 

----------

## novazur

T'inquiète, tu n'es ni le premier, ni le dernier  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

C'est vrai que le RAID BIOS (quand il est logiciel) n'est pas très utile sous Linux. D'autant qu'il ajoute une couche supplémentaire, mais confusione le driver LVM quand on l'utilise : il faut désactiver les disques gérés par le pilote RAID BIOS dans le pilote LVM, sinon on se prend des messages d'insulte à chaque modification du VG.

----------

